
Peter Thiel Says Immigration Order Does Not Constitute a 'Religious Test' - dsr12
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2017/01/28/peter-thiel-says-immigration-order-does-not-constitute-a-religious-test
======
tn13
Peter Thiel is right. If there was a religious test then Saudi and Pakistan
should have been top. This is move like "hit someone who cant hit back" test.

The retrospective nature of the order is what is very very concerning here.
Why do people who have already gone through green card/visa process cant enter
USA overnight but those who have already in can stay ? So the people outside
are more of a threat than those inside ?

This has lowered my faith in DHS and US Gov. This is more of a witch hunt than
systematic policy changes to keep Islamic radicals out.

~~~
grzm
Why DHS and US gov? Why not Trump in particular? This was all done in keeping
with the Exexutive Order.

~~~
tn13
> Why DHS and US gov?

Because for immigrant like me that is the interface. I do not care what is
under the hood.

Imagine I go to court, win a case and go home safely only to find cops
arresting me again because the judge has changed and new judge has changed
previous judge's decision.

As much as I might blame the new judges it lowers the respect and reliability
of the court as an institution itself. This damage is far more serious than
short term effects.

~~~
grzm
I see what you're saying, but in this case it's hard for me to see how Trump
is "under the hood". DHS is doing what they've been told to do. There are
reports that in response to questions to why they're doing what they're doing,
border security have been explained it's because of the Executive Order. Using
your analogy, you might as well blame all US citizens. I don't think that'd be
fair, either.

~~~
tn13
> Using your analogy, you might as well blame all US citizens

Of course US citizens are responsible for all the actions of their President.
You cant brush off your responsibility by claiming you did not vote for him.

~~~
grzm
May I ask where you're from?

------
chetanahuja
I think the time has come for anybody doing business with Peter Thiel, having
him on boards etc. to either fire him or render an explanation for why they
continue to associate with him. The explanation might well be that they're OK
with Trump policies and Thiel's support of them. If that's the case, then be
it. But you can't be showing up at protests against the policy on one hand...

(
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2017/01/29/y-combinators...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2017/01/29/y-combinators-
sam-altman-this-may-be-a-defining-moment-when-people-oppose-
trump/#1511e3771e47) ) and harboring Trump's chief apologist in the Valley on
the other.

